# P-51 Wings



## Zipper730 (May 20, 2019)

Why do the wings have the thickest part further out at the tips with more obvious cusps than at the root?


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2019)

Have a look at the Repair Manual - the thickest part of the P51 wing is on the butt line in the dead centre of the fuselage. Anything else is an optical illusion


----------



## Zipper730 (May 21, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> Have a look at the Repair Manual - the thickest part of the P51 wing is on the butt line in the dead centre of the fuselage.


And this lines up just behind the P-51D's gear and around the frame of the canopy position right?


----------



## MiTasol (May 22, 2019)

No - by centre I mean centre as in wing station 0

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

